# Ufermattensaat jetzt noch säen oder erst nächstes Jahr



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun recht lange alles mögliche über Teiche gelesen und schon eine Weile die Erde passend ausgehoben habe, war es nun heute endlich so weit, die Folie ist drin, Verlegesand auch und ein guter Teil des Teiches bis ca. Anfang des Uferwalles ist geflutet.

Als nächstes steht nun die endgültige Ausgestaltung des Kapillar-/Ufergrabens an, den ich dank genügend Restfolie doch noch teilweise etwas niedriger graben kann als nur 20 cm. Und dann kommen die Ufermatten und die Ufermattensaat. Beides habe ich hier von naturagard. In der Anleitung zu der Ufermattensaat heißt es nun, der August sei eher kritisch zum Ausssähen dieser Saat, ab Mai sei es passender. Was nun sprach Zeus, warten oder säen   Ist es sinnvoller, trotzdem jetzt noch zu säen oder besser die Ufermatte nur aufbringen und mit Sand einschlemmen, aber erst nächtes Jahr die Samen aufbringen? Die restlichen Pflanzen kommen dann nächste Woche, so dass der Rest noch dieses Jahr bepflanzt wird.

Für jede Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar, nur bitte nicht alle verschieden   

Und bei der Gelegenheit schon mal Danke für all die Fachbeiträge, die mir doch sehr geholfen haben. Vieles stand dort doch erheblich deutlicher und ohne Werbehintergedanken, wie es sonst oft der Fall ist.

Detlev


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Detlev,

ärgere Dich still vor Dich hin wegen der sichtbaren Ufermatte - und säe im kommenden Jahr ein. Die Samen werden unter Frost zwar nicht leiden. Das frische Saatgut ist den Witterungsbedingungen jedoch voll ausgesetzt. Es ist fast nicht zu verhindern, dass es samt eingeschlämmtem Substrat über die Winterpause ausgewaschen wird. Die Saat wird auch in diesem Jahr nicht  mehr aufgehen, und wenn, dann im Winter schwer leiden. 

Meine eindeutige Empfehlung deshalb: Abwarten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

irgendwie habe ich mir das schon gedacht, dass ich meinen Wall erstmal ziemlich kahl lassen darf  :cry: 

Aber was soll's, so weiß ich wenigstens, dass alles, was sich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr dort ansiedelt, eher ungewollt ist. Mal sehen, wie es sich in einem Jahr so entwickelt hat.

Ciao

Detlev


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Detlev,

grundsätzlich stimme ich Stefan zu, ich würde auch noch mit dem Aussäen warten.

Was ich aber nicht weiß, wie lange der Samen haltbar ist. Vom Rasensamen weiß ich, dass er irgendwann hinüber ist. Rasensamen aus dem Vorjahr geht auf jeden Fall schlechter an, als frischer Samen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da kann ich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Natürlich nichts über die Keimfähigkeit nach jahrelanger Lagerung, aber allgemein - mit Samen nach einer Lagerung bei mir von nur ca. 4 Monaten. Ufermattensaat geht im Vergleich zu allen anderen Saaten, die man so kennt, nur mit erheblicher Verzögerung auf. Man ist überzeugt, man hätte einen Fehlschlag - dann zeigt sich etwas. Ein Teil des Samens geht erst viele Monate später auf, so hatte zumindest ich den Eindruck.

Samen mit einer derart langen Keimdauer haben normalerweise auch den Vorteil einer entsprechend längeren Lagerfähigkeit. Wer dennoch Befürchtungen hegt, müsste aber in der Tat mit dem Anbieter in Verbindungsetzen (und da auch nachfragen wie alt der Samen denn bei Lieferung schon sein kann).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Meinung, dass Samen der Selbstaussäer(und deren gibt es viele am Teich) über Winter nicht faulen sondern die ersten Triebe im Frühling, von ihnen sind. Als ich letztes Jahr im Herbst in Aussaatschalen ausgesät hatte, musste ich bei verschiedenen Sorten bis zum Frühling warten, bis sie sprossen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Ich hege auch nicht die Befürchtung, dass das Saatgut durch Feuchtigkeit oder Frost schaden nehmen könnte, sondern hauptsächlich, dass der frisch angelegte (z.B. mit Verlegesand eingeschlämmte) Uferwall Schaden nimmt, weil er den Witterungsbedingungen voll ausgesetzt ist. Bei grösseren Regenfällen hilft selbst ein Abdecken mit dünnem Vlies nichts, da müsste eine hohe, ca. 10 cm über dem Uferwall stehende Abdeckung her mit neuen Problemen (Windanfälligkeit, Bauaufwand). Und wenn der Samen dann doch noch im laufenden Jahr aufgeht, hat er es mit konkurrierendem "Unkraut" und dem Frost zu tun, d.h. die Saatmischung wird sich schwerer tun, sich durchzusetzen.

Selbst bei mir (ich habe im Frühjahr gesät) war das Bewachsen des Uferwalles kein Selbstläufer. Habe lange Zeit gezweifelt, ob das überhaupt etwas gibt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

